# what kind of fish is this?



## hjkaga (Dec 26, 2006)

this was sold to me as a danio, but i don't know what it is for sure.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like a type of danio, but i couldnt tell you what kind


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It looks like a zebra danio that was bred with an albino .


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

its a danio. but not albino bred with zebra casue that would be eaiter full zebra or full albino. Albio isnt a trait that can be expreesed as co dominancie


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

My guess would be a zebra danio/gold zebra danio cross.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

I saw these at wal-mart today(wanted to see if there was any bettas I could rescue) and they were labeled as assorted striped danios. But gotta remember that it's wal-mart.


----------



## fisheyedfool (Feb 15, 2007)

*Anyone know what kind this is?*

Kept in the same tanks as they keep convict cichlids in Petsmart


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmmm, that is interesting looking, you're right about it being a danio but I don't know what kind.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A "blushing ghost" danio, eh?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, it looks like a cross between a gold danio and zebra


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

fisheyedfool said:


> Kept in the same tanks as they keep convict cichlids in Petsmart


Maybe a Severum?


----------

